# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Когда я получу свое бесплатное обновление до Windows 10?

## DEL

Если вы зарезервировали обновление, то не стоит переживать – уведомление о загрузке придет в ближайшие дни или недели. Вы стали участником самой масшабной программы по обновлению программного обеспечения, и мы делаем все возможное, чтобы все участники были довольны. Вы всегда можете проверить статус своего обновления в приложении Переход на Windows 10. Уведомление об обновлении придет в течение ближайших дней или недель.  А если вы считаете себя технически продвинутым пользователем, можете попробовать Media Creation Tool, чтобы обновить немедленно одно или несколько устройств.

----------

